# Hunting Club in Burke County



## James kiser (Aug 15, 2013)

I have about 600 acres in midville ga that i need to fill a few spots, its really great land and plenty of big bucks.  i need to fill 4 spots.  I leased the land last season with 3 guys and i want to have a total of 8 members.

Corn is planted now, ill be planting food plots late september, there are stands on the property but id like if you would bring some with you.

.  Contact me if you are interested.  We practice Quality deer management on this land and try to Trophy manage it the best we can (the florida guys beside us really dont so all the big bucks are stacked up on our property).

James Kiser


----------



## James kiser (Aug 15, 2013)

Bump, come on guys. I need some members. I shot a 140" 9ptr last season and my buddy shot a 22" wide 8ptr 130".


----------



## TREY1984 (Aug 15, 2013)

Pictures will help out alot


----------



## James kiser (Aug 15, 2013)

Pm me email for pics


----------



## James kiser (Aug 16, 2013)

Bump


----------



## BlackBore (Aug 17, 2013)

I am a little interested. Post some pics up.


----------



## James kiser (Aug 17, 2013)

Pm me your email for pics.


----------



## rem264 (Aug 21, 2013)

I might be interested in your club what kind of land is it? pines farmland swamp? thanks


----------



## James kiser (Aug 29, 2013)

Bump, I need one more ASAP!


----------



## James kiser (Aug 31, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Durdenlineman (Oct 26, 2013)

Live in Midville, was wondering if you had spots available?  Have two boys and it is more for them than it is me, thanks!


----------



## keith stroud (Apr 19, 2014)

Do you have any opening  this year


----------



## James kiser (Jul 8, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Country443 (Feb 3, 2015)

any openings this year contact me at 706-598-0994


----------



## AL123Jenks (Feb 3, 2015)

How far from Augusta and is it hunted very heavy


----------



## jpmc (Feb 4, 2015)

*jpmc*

How much?


----------

